# tiny escapee



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

One of my 3 week old does has decided to go awol. Unfortunatly the corner of the mesh in the tank curled up slightly leaving 8mm-9mm gap, which she must have melted through. Has been missing for nearly 24hr hours and ive had no success in finding her . left some nest boxes with bedding and food out, but will be getting a live trap or 2 tomorrow. Worried that she couldve got downstairs or outside by now


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had a baby rabbit out for nearly a week. Only four weeks old but has attitude :evil:


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

nevermind. Found her on top of her tank when I got back from shopping today. No worse for wear and already trying to escape new tank. :roll:


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Rabbit would be much worse. I had a lop doe escape years ago and I remember it took days to catch the thing!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The little darling was probably hungry and thirsty. That's one good reason to clean up thoroughly every feeding.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

She was still bright eyed and pudgy, so must have found a little food and water while running free. Did leave some out but they didn't look noticeable touched.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Once they've seen gay Paree :roll: it's hard to keep 'em down on the farm. Meeces are so charmingly persistent, ya know?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I bought a bird net it really comes in handy when my mice escape. Only trouble is I haven't mastered how to scoop them up from the floor. I guess its just a flick of the wrist. Mmmmmm....... :|


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I have weekly escapees. If you are busy and really do not feel like searching, do following:

Get a container with one mouse of the opposite gender from the escapee in it.

Put that container in the same room that previously housed your escaped mouse. Then put a pillow up against that container.

Put bedding, food, a wheel, and a bowl with water (NOT A WATER HOLDER) in the container with the mouse (this mouse should be the opposite gender of the escapee)

Now, just put a bowl of water in your house to make sure your escaped mouse does not die of dehydration. Only put a small piece of food out ever 2 days. (1 dog kibble, 3 sunflower seeds)

I guarantee your lost mouse will be in that container snuggling with his/her new beloved within a week.


----------

